# Latest Moroccan Fuel Prices



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.
Bad news for the already hard pressed Moroccan car owner and for those heading for that destination its worth keeping in mind…………..The price of diesel was adjusted/fixed at MAD 8.88 per liter for the period from 16 February to 15 March 2014, an increase of MAD 0.34 .

In a communiqué issued by the Ministry of General Affairs and Governance said that the price of diesel will stand at MAD 8.88 per liter, an increase of MAD 0.34, for that period.

If fact I paid 9.22 on my last fill-up when leaving Morocco on the 17th Feb [yesterday]after the tour. But that was on the Motorway near Tangier-Med.

That increase on the 17th is probably due to the fact that the prices of diesel and gasoline are revised on the 1st and 16th of each month, in accordance with the pricing structure published by the Ministry of Energy, Mines, Water and Environment. Usual contradictions in matters Moroccan!

Last September, the government decided to implement the indexation measure, which links gas prices in Morocco with any increase or decrease in the international market.

Anyway it's gone up a tad but still cheaper than Europe I think [I never look] …………..1 Euro = 11.19 Dirhams, 1 pound = 13.60 Dirhams.

Ray..

.


----------

